# Grey with a Bow



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got my buddy his first grey with a bow. Set 3 stands. Called crows on the first, a double on the second, and a skittish grey in on the 3rd as it got dark.

I got it all on video. The still shots are from the 2nd grey that came in. He jumped the string on my buddy's last arrow so he got a pass...

































He ate my decoy!

















I thought you guys would enjoy this! The nerve...haha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., exciting for sure.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the fox--Good shooting


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to your buddy and to you for getting one in for him !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to you and your buddy

nice pics and i do like the last one lol

i noticed the ones where he is facing tha camera,thier faces have an almost cat like appearance to them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good job, especially with a bow. [thumb]


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

good lookin fox! nice work


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome job...way to get done with a bow!!!!! Nothing better than taking a animal up close and personal with an arrow!

congats to you both! :thumbsup:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on a very good accomplishment! great pictures!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just finished editing the video. Should have it up sometime within the week


----------

